
Ask HN: Best way to make a service like Uber, but for logistics? - itsashis4u
Hi HN,
I&#x27;m planning of making a platform which connects customers with transporters. What is the best approach to design the architecture? What should I keep in mind?
======
anilgulecha
Start with an excel sheet.. manually connect customers and transporters. Once
that does not work anymore, you'll have learned how the workflow goes, and can
build the app accordingly.

------
steviee
Hi,

just take the platform you're most comfortable with (Ruby on Rails, Sinatra,
Node/Express, ASP.NET, whatever...) and implement your smallest possible
product/service use cases (MVP-like) and ask your peers or future-customers to
start working with it.

Then iterate though all the issues and suggestions to improve it.

First rule would be to get SOMETHING WORKING online asap.

You can go from there. When you're making money, start improving the product
and the technology.

To address your needs you need to know what you need first. :)

Best regards, Steviee

